
DropBox users can finally search their photos - thetall0ne
http://photowranglr.com/
======
thetall0ne
As someone who has thousands of iPhone photos and videos auto-backed up into
DropBox, this service is going to save me hours of time. It uses machine
learning to extract faces and people (you can tag them), objects, scenes,
locations, and other metadata, which then all becomes searchable. Finally!

~~~
gus_massa
Is this your project? Do I have to share my Dropbox password? It's still no
released. When will it be launched?

~~~
thetall0ne
I'm not sure when it will be launched. You'll have to authenticate your
account against the service I imagine, very common for integrated DropBox
products. The site itself will not have your password.

